# need a last minute irish deal!



## moneygrower (7 Jul 2006)

Want to go somewhere away from Dublin, possibly by the sea, reachable by train or bus and most of all good value, maybe a nice B&B or a hotel with a good deal. Budget about 130 each for two nights. Any tips? I've done searches but I haven't found a place yet.


----------



## ciara_gmail (7 Jul 2006)

What about http://www.theharbourmill.com/ self catering accomodation in Westport €55 pps per night at weekends. Fantastic good quality apartments with full kitchen facilities. Lots to see and do in Wesport. 

Also try [broken link removed] they usually have some good offers..hope you find something.


----------



## moneygrower (7 Jul 2006)

it's just for a couple so harbourmill is a bit pricey. Was going to go with Pigsback but they want two days notice. Just seen I can get to Cobh by train, if anyone knows a nice place to stay there do share.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Jul 2006)

midweek or weekend. big difference on price. Lynches hotels ( Ennis, Oranmore and Castlebar usually have good deals.) the esb had deals on clarion and quality inns .hodson bay in athlone and galway bay in salthill usually have deals. (sister hotels )  loads of v good b+bs in salthill but fairly full up at weekend. theres about 10 in the castlemara 'estate' alone.


----------



## Bongo (8 Jul 2006)

Try [broken link removed]
Required serial number is "LS1428"


3 nights B&B & one dinner midweek for €98 pps or 2 nights at weekend.

Plenty of choice.

20 tokens needed per break - PM me if you need any as have some spare ones in my money box 

Similar offers here but don't have any tokens (50 required) ...  http://www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com/

Not quite sure how strict the hotels are on collecting the tokens - anybody got experience?


----------



## Havana (8 Jul 2006)

If ts for the week coming up Inchydoney Lodge and Spa have a special on this week. €75pppn B&B. Not sure if its accessible enough though.


----------



## Lorz (10 Jul 2006)

AFAIK the offer at Inchydoney is only available mid-week!


----------



## Hel_n (10 Jul 2006)

Probably a bit late but I would recommend the Watersedge in Cobh - ask for a room with a view over the harbour.  Personally, I found the town a bit run down - not really a whole lot to do and few nice restaurants (Jacob's Ladder at the Watersedge do lovely food though) but its not a million miles away from the city and Fota Island is also nearby.


----------



## foxylady (10 Jul 2006)

try www.alpharooms.com
or www.hotelopia.ie


----------



## Guest109 (10 Jul 2006)

in todays Irish News7 nights b/b and 6 dinners for a family of 5 at 685 euros Killorgan area
another at 100 sterling for a weeks b/b  per person sharing child reductions Killarney /Tralee area


----------



## moneygrower (11 Jul 2006)

hi folks, just back from cork seeing all the replies today thanks. Here's the low down in case anyone's ever doing a search for cork. We went down on spec, decided to head out to Cobh and no offence but we couldn't see why it had a tourist office, decided to get the hell out of dogde, (albeit after having a nice chowder in a cafe). We had been considering splashing out on the 5*sheraton on fota island, we're normally cheap b&B types so we rang them and got the train over. Best decision ever! Got room and buffet breakfast for €170. The first room they gave us was not actually ready so they upgraded us to a delux room which was bigger with a balcony. The bed was 6'6" wide so my 6'3" husband was thrilled. The bathroom was gorgeous, wet room type shower with head settings and plenty of room for two. The bath had one of those spouts in the middle that look like a water feature also room for two. We had the pool in the leisure centre almost to ourselves. didn't bother with the treatments though bit dissappointed the sauna wasn't ready. The dinner was reasonable and very tasty, ( I think they're more formal restaurant is not open yet)  the wine menu is a bit on the pricey side but the bottle we got was well worth it compared with the usual house plonk we go for. The breakfast was a massive buffet affair, you could fork out for a cooked one if you wanted to pay a fortune for rashers. The buffet had the usual and cheeses, salmon, pastries etc. Get down before half nine to beat the families! There were loads of kids staying all cute and well behaved which was bizzare! They drove us to fota wildwife park and back and to the train station afterwards. Big thumbs up, not to soak up cork culture, just to get away and chill. 
Spent next day in Kinsale, stayed in the Old Presbtery B&B, room with four poster and jacuzzi for €115. In case like us, you don't know, don't put bubble bath in a jacuzzi, now I know how they get those bubbles in the bath on TV.


----------

